# Newman fade nabe...freilauf so leise😭😭



## Sheriff_80 (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 

Ich bin ja ein freund von lauten freiläufen, nun ist bei meinem neuem spindrift ein newmal laufrafsatz mit fade naben verbaut der ja mal gar nichts mit laut zu tun hat.... das ist nicht mal ein leises säuseln was der freilauf da von sich gibt.....

Ist es möglich den freilaufkörper gegen einen lauteren zu tauschen? Lauter zu machen? Ohne gleich ne neue nabe zu brauchen bzw. Neu eimzuspeichen/neues laufrad kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## PeterB19 (5. Mai 2022)

Du könntest natürlich Fett aus der Nabe entfernen, dann würde sie lauter werden.
Ich würde davon aber eher abraten weil dann auch die Haltbarkeit der Nabe beschränkter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (5. Mai 2022)

2te Feder einbauen, auf YT gibt ein Video. DT Swiss Special Grease ist weniger zäh, wird auch etwas lauter.


----------

